# motorstorm versions



## arunvasudevank (Oct 21, 2012)

I recently searched 4 motorstorm for ps3. I saw 2 titles, one on rediff & other on nextworld.in. The one on rediff looked like this:


The one on nextworld looked like this:
Is there any difference b/w the 2?


----------

